

MIT professor Noam Chomsky criticized the killing of Osama bin Laden - meadhikari
http://www.rawstory.com/rs/2013/05/18/noam-chomsky-obama-willing-to-start-nuclear-war-to-kill-bin-laden/

======
Beekon
I wonder why someone as Chomsky doesn't question the whole Bin Laden story a
bit more thorough. What evidence exists that he was alive after 2001 anyway?

If the video's that turned up after didn't come with a narrative, no one would
draw the conclusion that Bin Laden was its lead actor. It's peculiar that, the
only video's which _clearly_ show Bin Laden since 9/11 are two video's where
he denies his responsibility for the attacks. Everything that follows is a
murky mess of multiple imposters with a story that is all of a sudden the
opposite of what we've first heard.

Mind you, I'm not trying to incriminate anyone or point the finger to the US
government about anything other than covering up the truth. And whether he
died in 2001 or shortly thereafter is anyone's guess, but I for one have not
seen any evidence of him being alive since and I'm very much inclined to
believe the reports of his funeral in 2001. Although it is anecdotal as well,
it is at least supported by the lack of evidence of him being alive. And it
would also make more sense than that the most hunted man (supposedly), able to
hide in the mountains while needing dialysis, would survive for a decade.

~~~
illuminate
" wonder why someone as Chomsky doesn't question the whole Bin Laden story a
bit more thorough"

Because he has enough reliable knowledge of the US' operations that he doesn't
need to become a conspiracist to explain it all.

------
handrake
Yeah, there were some technical difficulties.

